# La mise à jour ne s'effectue pas !



## Caxira (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis développeur iOS Dev Center.
J'ai un iPod Touch 4 8Go qui est en iOS 4.3 Gold Master Seed avant mise à jour il était en iOS 4.2.1 Final. Mais après la mise à jour, certaines modifications de tel que le nouveau système de téléchargement des mises à jour des applications installées ne change pas.
Cela est peut être du au Jailbreak effectué en iOS 4.2.1 par un ami et non voulu de ma part quand je lui avais passé pour quelques jours. 

Je vous remercies d'avances pour votre aide.


----------



## gregoire0702 (12 Mars 2011)

Après un jailbreak, pour que ton iTouch soit clean, il vaut toujours mieux le restaurer pour éviter des problèmes du genre, donc il faudrait que tu le restaures et le problème devrait être résolu


----------



## Caxira (20 Mars 2011)

Merci pour le conseil c'est fait et ça marche maintenant !


----------



## gregoire0702 (25 Décembre 2011)

de rien !


----------

